# Rent a Manual Car?



## lakehaze (Nov 20, 2010)

Greeting fellow SE Asian expats. 

Q: Does anybody know of a place that would rent a manual drive car (not truck)? Ideally something fun to drive: small, gasoline engine, rwd? Even a mini cooper would do.

I'm planning a trip through thailand next week and am hoping to rent a car for a good old fashioned road trip. I live in Hanoi, Vietnam, and the traffic and cost of vehicles makes self-drive car rentals nearly impossible. I've had many Thai expats warn me that driving in Thailand is dangerous and unpredictable, but trust me, it's nowhere as bad as Vietnam, where I have been motorcycling successfully for three years now.

I rented a pickup on my last trip to Thailand. I picked it up in Hua Hin and just for a single day. I found it to be no problem at all, and it brought back a flood of nostalgic memories of driving. I have always loved driving cars and miss it terribly since moving to Vietnam. 

So, I know that there are ample car rental agencies around the country, but piloting an automatic simply isn't driving, it's commuting. I've had a terrible time finding manual drive cars online. I will settle on a pickup truck if I have to, the five speed Nissan Navara I had in Hua Hin last year was okay, but it was a diesel and well, it was a lot of metal to move around.
...Or, if anybody has a car that fits the description (older is okay), and if we could figure out insurance, would anybody rent their own vehicle? (That probably will never happen, but never hurts to ask).

Thanks, my expat brothers 
Tui


----------

